# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Përshkruani një anëtar/e me një foto...

## B@Ne

Meqe ishte mbyllur  :ngerdheshje:  

Nete kur ishte e vogel* :-D*





Plaku me kostum , ktu pa kostum , hihi

----------


## B@Ne

Forumistet te vegjel  :ngerdheshje:  lool

----------


## silentgirl

Plaku ky ....  :ngerdheshje:  (pa hatermbetje ee)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Plaku ky ....  (pa hatermbetje ee)
> 
> [IMG]http://www.mythoughtspot.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/old_man_med.jpg[/ IMG]


sme betet lol shaka bejme hahaha

----------


## Arvima

> Plaku ky .... : D (pa hatermbetje ee)


 :u shkriva:  

silent girl.......

----------


## silentgirl

Arvima (like a sweety girl  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Izadora

Nete




B@ne

----------


## Agim Metbala

> hahhhaha po ky burri kush eshte? Z. Agim Metbala po mban neten ne dore? : D hhahah
> 
> 
> Bane



*Obobo-o-o-o-o-...po shumë fëmijë bre Plako? Plus Neten në dorë?...
Mirë unë i dua fëmijë se jam shkrimtar për fëmijë...
Mbrëmje të këndshme për të gjithë Juve të kësaj teme relaksuese...
*

----------


## Prudence

plaku me kostum ne te rite e tij.

----------


## Prudence

po ia le Izes ti identifikoje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Syri i Izadora.*

----------


## Izadora

> po ia le Izes ti identifikoje


Vazhdo punen ti , gjeji vete emrat xD :-))



Xhenet

----------


## Gentian_gr

_Shkenca_





_Prishtina 75!
Te kam thene qe pa mjeker je akoma me i bukur,por ju insistoni qe njerezit e medhenj mbajne mjeker,edhe kurvaret rruhen perdite_






*Shtegetare!
Me thuaj qe kam arsye te bazohem ne imagjinate apo jo?*

----------


## tetovarja87

Gentiani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Sa kam qesh me ato foto larte,qkas ju bjer mend mee :pa dhembe: 

Kjo Bane :


Iza

----------


## Nete

Xhenet hahahha

----------


## Nete

Tetovarja ne mengjes

----------


## Gon!

Nete e pershkruar ne film vizatimor. Shume happy  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

hahahah happy behem me shume kur hy ketu 

Gon seq me duket keshtu .

----------


## Serioze

Tipiku   :buzeqeshje: 
http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...65553446_n.jpg
Sorkadhe Kelcyre
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...84963834_n.jpg

----------

